
Facebook, are you kidding? (Facebook is making a video camera) - yawz
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/08/facebook-portal-are-you-serious-rn/
======
Chazprime
Hell no.

This is probably one of the worst-timed product introductions ever. There's no
way I'd consider putting a Facebook camera in my home.

